# Kiefer trailer



## Shelby12 (11 mo ago)

Have a 2006 tagalong ramp load two horse kiefer built. It is rusting at tires where the sides attach to the trailer base. So underneath. I think called the tubes. Has anyone had this issue and how to fix?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Pictures would help us help you once we can also see what you describe.
I think what you call "the tubes" are you referring to the frame???? As in the trailer frame?

You might want to do some research on your trailer...
I believe Kiefer had a serious problem of frame damage resulting in breakage around this time on goosenecks.
I don't know if that also happened to bumper pulls, but doing a internet search with more particulars on your trailer might point you in the direction of what to do if it is manuf problem to fix & correct or is this is just plain rust from corrosive road salts and age.
I know my friends had a issue with their trailer and the company did right by them and either fixed or replaced the trailer with another...but they stood behind their work and product.

By your description you have a steel trailer on steel frame. 
Either way your trailer is rotting away, called cancerous rust.
To fix it you need to cut out the rot till you get to clean metal, now replace the holes and then do the bodywork and painting to preserve the fix...
Most will not be able to do such a job themself, but need to go to a body shop for it to be done correctly.

Many would just stuff bondo, car plastic body filler in the holes paint it over with something and sell the trailer.to someone unsuspecting and never say a word about what is happening....
If it is the frame you are referring to....then it needs fixed by someone who knows how to change frame components correctly or you could lose the trailer ability to hold concentrated weight the way horse trailers do.
If it was me, I would take it to a reputable body shop where they do repairs of wrecked cars and get a estimate on repair work.
It won't be cheap, but you have a investment that to replace with better than you have is also going to cost you much $$$...
Kiefer is a nice trailer, good amenities and good reputation..
🐴...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My Kieferbuilt is all aluminum. Can you take a picture of the rusted area? I'm assuming you have aluminum shell on steel frame.


----------



## Shelby12 (11 mo ago)

horselovinguy said:


> Pictures would help us help you once we can also see what you describe.
> I think what you call "the tubes" are you referring to the frame???? As in the trailer frame?
> 
> You might want to do some research on your trailer...
> ...





horselovinguy said:


> Pictures would help us help you once we can also see what you describe.
> I think what you call "the tubes" are you referring to the frame???? As in the trailer frame?
> 
> You might want to do some research on your trailer...
> ...


I would add pictures but not sure how to in this forum


----------



## Shelby12 (11 mo ago)

Shelby12 said:


> I would add pictures but not sure how to in this forum


it is a steel frame bottom with aluminium body on top


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll call other moderators to offer help on the picture thing...
I'm not good at it either honestly.

@QtrBel @farmpony84 @boots @jaydee @TaMMa89


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi @Shelby12 ,

You can add a photo here by following the next steps:

Click the icon circled with red in this photo. You can find it at the bottom of the "reply box":










It opens you a following view:









The most of members add photos here by uploading them from their device (cell, computer).
When you click the button pointed out with the red arrow, it opens your device's photo gallery to you. You can choose the photo, which you want to upload, by clicking it.

The above is a computer view, but the cell view is pretty much the same:










Please let us to know if you need more help.


----------



## Shelby12 (11 mo ago)

Shelby12 said:


> it is a steel frame bottom with aluminium body on top



































TaMMa89 said:


> Hi @Shelby12 ,
> 
> You can add a photo here by following the next steps:
> 
> ...


Thank you. Worked. I hope u can see pictures now


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

We can see them...scary.
By looks of it your entire frame is rotted away.
Appears only the floor of the trailer is what is holding the thing together...
You need professional help and not sure how you will get the trailer to a destination without folding it in half or destroying it...
Yes, that serious.
It may be better to bring the professionals to where the trailer is for the evaluation....
Sadly, the trailer is a 2006, making the trailer 16 years of age or more. If the trailer has always been in Canada and you are in a area where salts and caustics are used on roads or in the environment always...well, the damages are done.

I have no idea of how expensive this "save" is going to cost, but...my husband just looked at it and said it* is* saveable, but... you need a good repair shop or trailer person. 
The cost of steel he guessed somewhere near $1,000 US possibly more as metals are ridiculously high to purchase, then add labor... He said being it was on a steel frame that is what he would replace it with otherwise you may need heavier rails and prep work done to switch to aluminum rails.
I_ did_ ask about aluminum tubing used and he again said, can be done but aluminum framed trailers are prone to crack, they just don't flex as well. It was our friends aluminum gooseneck that proved that when he said the entire over bed frame and hitch cracked right out of the trailer...Keifer made good on that as the trailer was 6 months old...yet new. 
Your trailer is 16+ years old...only you know the exact condition of the rest of the trailer and is it smart to invest this much in a trailer of this age. 
Hubby also said he would be looking at everything with a magnifying glass for other issues...where there is this much sadly there is even more in other areas too. Aluminum or steel...
I'm sorry for that sad opinion shared...my hubby is a HD truck + trailer mechanic and metal fabricator with 40+ years of experience and evaluation of equipment he used looking at your shared pictures.
He said get several evaluations as some will go high, some low in cost to fix...take the middle to higher priced one as once the place starts to work on it they are likely to uncover more. Also commented the less you move it the better it will hold together without kinking...absolutely under no circumstance put anything in it and removing anything stored in it ...just leave it alone right now just the way it sits, where it sits.
🐴...


----------



## Shelby12 (11 mo ago)

The rest of trailer is in perfect condition. It is only at tires. I did try contacting kiefer and they said this....Hey Debra thanks for reaching out to us . We are sorry to hear about your rust issues . It’s not a common problem but environment does play a part . I would suggest taking it to a fabrication shop . This looks like the bottom wall tube is rotted out and could be replaced . Unfortunately there isn’t anything we can do steel trailers carry only a 3 year structure warranty which has long since expired.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So I'm not a mechanic but my husband is always fixing things and I'm wanting to say he could totally fix that. (of course he hasn't looked at the pix so that's me thinking he can fix it). I would definitely think it was worth taking to a shop. The cost to fix it vs buying a new one seems like it would be worth it.


----------



## Shelby12 (11 mo ago)

farmpony84 said:


> So I'm not a mechanic but my husband is always fixing things and I'm wanting to say he could totally fix that. (of course he hasn't looked at the pix so that's me thinking he can fix it). I would definitely think it was worth taking to a shop. The cost to fix it vs buying a new one seems like it would be worth it.


Thank u i will once weather breaks to get estimates. So disheartening kiefer response. I love the trailer except for this but cannot put my horse in it as is. Nice how u talk about ur husband. Pride in his knowledge. Nice. Tx.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Shelby12 said:


> Thank u i will once weather breaks to get estimates. So disheartening kiefer response. I love the trailer except for this but cannot put my horse in it as is. Nice how u talk about ur husband. Pride in his knowledge. Nice. Tx.


He's a jack of all trades. Being cheap like he is.... he has learned to do anything and everything. It takes him a little longer sometimes but he gets it done...

I love my Keiferbuilt, it's the all aluminum. I have issues with leakage around the Air conditioner though. In fact, this year we are going to rip everything out of the dressing room/sleeping compartment and completely re-do it because it's full of mildew and I can't really store anything in it.


----------



## Shelby12 (11 mo ago)

Wow it sounds massive. Gd luck with the renos


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

farmpony84 said:


> He's a jack of all trades. Being cheap like he is.... he has learned to do anything and everything. It takes him a little longer sometimes but he gets it done...
> 
> I love my Keiferbuilt, it's the all aluminum. I have issues with leakage around the Air conditioner though. In fact, this year we are going to rip everything out of the dressing room/sleeping compartment and completely re-do it because it's full of mildew and I can't really store anything in it.


 @farmpony84 , I'm sure you already know it but, most AC perimeter leaks are due to the foam rubber gasket. The roof mount AC is held on by 4 bolts that compress the foam gasket. I'm stopped leaks merely by tightening these bolts on RV's and Horse trailer living quarters. Only had to replace the gasket once but, they can get hard and quit sealing.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@ksbowman we've fixed the leaks a few times over the years. He's going to replace all the gaskets this time and then re-seal everything. We bought the trailer new in 03 I think it was...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't know if you and your husband have ever used EternaBond sealer tape to seal your seams. It is great stuff for sealing RV's and LQ horse trailers. It lasts forever and never leaks if you prep the seams well. I've used it on both and once you use it leaks are gone.


----------

